# super tiger shrimp



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow , those *are *super !!


----------



## Supernova26 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't have any but I have read that they get up to 50% larger than normal tigers. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

mine are still small.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Now i want some of these. They are so cool


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe they get a bit larger than normal Tigers and they have broader stripes with white linings. You've got yourself some nice stock there. Are they wild?


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

That's awesome. 
I want super cherry shrimps too! Bigger than 2 inches!


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I honestly don't know how the whole "Super Tiger Shrimp" fad caught on, but super tigers are just regular tigers that popped out strong stripes. If you get a good stock of tigers, you'll most likely find yourself with "super tigers". I have bought tiger shrimp from someone in this forum last year labeled as tiger shrimp. Those shrimp have bred for me and popped out various types of tigers. From teal to regular colored ones, as well as nicely defined stripes such as the picture above. I guess people would call those "super tigers". In any case, super tigers was just a name given to ordinary tigers to get better sales. These white stripes come and go in each set of babies. Some have it, some don't. 

And to answer the question of whether or not they get bigger than tiger shrimp... The answer is no, they don't. As I stated before, they're just regular tigers who got the white stripe gene. That's all. 
I don't think the white stripe breeds consistently though, if you pair up a white stripe + white stripe. Maybe the chances of getting a similar look is higher but you'll still get regular tigers out of them. 

I've seen some tigers with good black stripes on them, nice and thick. Others have very thin ones and faint. I'm not sure what triggers this difference. Nonetheless, they're all the same. Mix em all up to create better genetics I guess. 

It's not like the CRS grading system.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i dont must much stock into any of the names. i dont get caught up in crs grades or some of the super red cherry shrimp lol i got them as tiger shrimp and saw they were different then the others i have had so i started to look info on them.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> I honestly don't know how the whole "Super Tiger Shrimp" fad caught on, but super tigers are just regular tigers that popped out strong stripes. If you get a good stock of tigers, you'll most likely find yourself with "super tigers". I have bought tiger shrimp from someone in this forum last year labeled as tiger shrimp. Those shrimp have bred for me and popped out various types of tigers. From teal to regular colored ones, as well as nicely defined stripes such as the picture above. I guess people would call those "super tigers". In any case, super tigers was just a name given to ordinary tigers to get better sales. These white stripes come and go in each set of babies. Some have it, some don't.
> 
> And to answer the question of whether or not they get bigger than tiger shrimp... The answer is no, they don't. As I stated before, they're just regular tigers who got the white stripe gene. That's all.
> I don't think the white stripe breeds consistently though, if you pair up a white stripe + white stripe. Maybe the chances of getting a similar look is higher but you'll still get regular tigers out of them.
> ...


totally agree-this whole "super tiger" thing is kind of decieving consider that they are just good looking tigers. Making a new name for a nice specimen? Seems to me that people should just try to improve the avrage stock instead of trying to make a new class.

No offense meant to the OP-it is not like they falsified information themselves, or meant to spread iffy info

This whole issue just kind of bugs me. Especially because the "original" super tiger shrimp that caused the name to be created was most likey a cross between a CBS and a tiger, now nice tigers are being called this.


----------



## dotconnect (Apr 17, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> I honestly don't know how the whole "Super Tiger Shrimp" fad caught on, but super tigers are just regular tigers that popped out strong stripes. If you get a good stock of tigers, you'll most likely find yourself with "super tigers". I have bought tiger shrimp from someone in this forum last year labeled as tiger shrimp. Those shrimp have bred for me and popped out various types of tigers. From teal to regular colored ones, as well as nicely defined stripes such as the picture above. I guess people would call those "super tigers". In any case, super tigers was just a name given to ordinary tigers to get better sales. These white stripes come and go in each set of babies. Some have it, some don't.
> 
> And to answer the question of whether or not they get bigger than tiger shrimp... The answer is no, they don't. As I stated before, they're just regular tigers who got the white stripe gene. That's all.
> I don't think the white stripe breeds consistently though, if you pair up a white stripe + white stripe. Maybe the chances of getting a similar look is higher but you'll still get regular tigers out of them.
> ...


actually super tiger is double the size of a tiger shrimp


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

dotconnect said:


> actually super tiger is double the size of a tiger shrimp


 
Double the size of regular tigers??? Is this true? Could anyone please verify this or have seen this personally? I'll have some supers tigers in a few days. Can't wait


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think they have a utility belt also 

 neat shrimp.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

dotconnect said:


> actually super tiger is double the size of a tiger shrimp


This is not true. I don't know where you got this info from.



> Double the size of regular tigers??? Is this true? Could anyone please verify this or have seen this personally? I'll have some supers tigers in a few days. Can't wait


Misinformation. Read my first post in this thread.

I'm not trying to bash Mgamer's sales or anything, haha! Sorry if it seems that way, I just want to inform people about this misconception of super tigers being a whole new level. It's not. They just look better but in terms of its stability in reproduction, it is still quite random. You can buy a pair of "regular" tigers and get supers out of them. Anyone who has kept tiger shrimp before (or still is, like me) and/or are breeding them can verify this.

Still, those white lines are certainly nice. The first and probably the most popular super tiger shrimp picture is more than likely a hybrid between a black crystal and a tiger shrimp. It was a giveaway when there was a black crystal in that picture. The coloration was also a bit too much as well, to have been a pure breed tiger. True tigers with the white stripes can be seen above in the OP's images.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone is missing the main characteristic. Look closely at the small reflection. See the S on the chest.


----------



## dotconnect (Apr 17, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> This is not true. I don't know where you got this info from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i used to have both normal tiger and super tiger, got the super tiger from pacificshrimp on aquabid, just ask him the size differences.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone is missing the main characteristic. Look closely at the small reflection. See the S on the chest.


LOL, aw man, sorry to bump an old thread, but _that_ is just FUNNY!! 


Seriously though, I'm looking at these "super" tigers now, and I really wonder if someone can definitively tell me if they are just variations of regular tigers? Or are they tiger x bee shrimp?


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone is missing the main characteristic. Look closely at the small reflection. See the S on the chest.


Way more apparent in my blog post

http://oebluetigershrimp.com/2012/03/06/welcome-to-my-fortress-of-solitude/


On a side note - 


red antennae
yellow head
yellow tail with the a black band (360 degree)
 wide black or magenta tiger stripes
transparent, clear body coloration
females sometimes come with a little white behind the black stripes

I think that is what qualifies a tiger as super, there are not a different species and do not get to be 2x as big. I did buy about 20 tiger shrimp from Mgamer and at least half of them qualified as "super"


----------

